# HW3 Retrofits



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Friends!

I did a search for HW3 and nothing popped up, so I don’t think this has been discussed yet. 

Has anyone had HW3 retrofits in their HW2 cars yet? I may be mistaken, but there was some talk a while ago that anybody who had purchased the full self driving package would get the new computer retrofitted for free? Is that still true?

Thanks all!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla has not started the retrofit process yet for those who bought FSD before the March change over. The last we heard is possibly late in the 4th quarter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148072753867546624


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Achooo said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> I did a search for HW3 and *nothing popped up*, so *I don't think this has been discussed yet*.


https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/hw3-upgrade-waiting-room-all-fsd-tesla's.152050/

And probably 9 other threads


----------

